# South American Tractor Sales



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

U.S. Tractor companies have been thriving South of the equator.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/deere_to_massey_ferguson_boom_waning_on_rates_corporate_brazil_BLMG/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of overseas, I wouldn't mid getting in on the euro tractor market. American names, Better tractors for less money. What else could a guy ask for? 
I go on tractor house and I'm amazed at how much cheaper a Mx170, New Holland, etc. is in Ireland or Spain.
What is it? Exchange rate? Wonder what it would cost to put one in a container and bring it over? I live near major Atlantic seaports (Philly and Baldymore). I wonder how much of a hassle that is?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Speaking of overseas, I wouldn't mid getting in on the euro tractor market. American names, Better tractors for less money. What else could a guy ask for?
> I go on tractor house and I'm amazed at how much cheaper a Mx170, New Holland, etc. is in Ireland or Spain.
> What is it? Exchange rate? Wonder what it would cost to put one in a container and bring it over? I live near major Atlantic seaports (Philly and Baldymore). I wonder how much of a hassle that is?


Probably way more hassle then it's worth.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It was 5k to ship one a few years ago.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm seeing euro tractors that would cost 40k here selling for mid 20's over there.
What do you have to do? Find a dealer who has the knowledge to ship one to the US?
Would be kinda fun to buy one from the Brits because the call a clean tractor a "very tidy tractor" lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I'm seeing euro tractors that would cost 40k here selling for mid 20's over there.
> What do you have to do? Find a dealer who has the knowledge to ship one to the US?


If you only want to buy one, that's exactly what I'd do. I'm sure some dealers would find a tractor for you if you told them what you wanted. And that's actually the big thing. It helps to have someone in the US to facilitate the deal for you but the big advantage of working with an established importer is the importer's "man on the ground" in Europe. You can figure out how to get a tractor shipped but are you going to take a European vacation or are you going to need Sven to go look it over for you so you don't have to? Being personally familiar with Forresters, I went to them after having poor luck emailing euro dealers trying to track down front axle parts for my Valtra. As soon as I ask Cory, he says "I have a guy in Germany who's good with Valtra parts". Me, "seriously, wtf?!". Having those connections is what you need to get a tractor across the pond.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

While the tractors look identical they may not be, especially the electrical systems. Many of those parts are not available to US dealers.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought a Deere 7920, made in Waterloo, Iowa and shipped to Holland, and then shipped back to Iowa after the first 8 years in Europe. Bought it for $20-30,000 less than ones I could find here, and with more options to boot. Other than all the imprints in the floor mat from all those wooden shoes it has been a great value. I had to wire the back plug in to accept our light plugs but that's about it.

I think if a guy had the guts to buy one directly form a dealer over there and take a chance on it you could save a whole lot more than what I did by purchasing from a dealer here who bought it in Holland and had it shipped back.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

barnrope said:


> Other than all the imprints in the floor mat from all those wooden shoes it has been a great value.


LOL....now that's funny barnrope.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about the Euro tractors are the shorter axles.We run duals here for tillage mostly and we need the duals spaced or they will fill with mud.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like you could get Marty to look over one for you while he is across the pond. Make sure he's not sipping too much warm brews!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not sure if it is the same now but Deere tractors were once different over seas than here. The English John Deere tractor parts had to be ordered special. They did not interchange with American models.

There was a guy in the next county up who had a lot full of English Deere tractors. He sold them as the same as American. He almost got a few good whoppings when the unknowing tried to get a simple part and found out it had to be ordered. Those particular tractors were shipped back to North America and came in through Mexico.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas and greetings from Panama. I come to Panama about once a year for the last 8 years with my wife who is from here. We are staying in an area that is fairly big on agriculture. I thought I would comment from what I'm observing about tractor sales in the Chriqui state of Panama. The tractor dealers (John Deere, MF, New Holland) sure have a lot of spanking new tractors on the lots. Way more then in years past. Mostly smaller ones up to about 100hp. Fields are smaller here and they grow nearly everything here all year around.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

How are the prices in Panama compared to the states?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> How are the prices in Panama compared to the states?


I have no idea. I haven't stepped into a dealer or talked to anyone about it. However if it's like car prices just slightly more then in the U.S.


----------

